# Rehau Chrono....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

it's a little quiete tonight so i'm posting a few piccies.

here's a nice (imo) chrono, the name on the dial is rehau and on the back (from memory) it says hirsch, the vertical bar of the 'h'is made of the word 'mens' in very small letters, i quiet like this watch, but haven't worn it yet


















like it- or loathe it??

john


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Like the dial but not so keen on the bezel, I assume you mean the 'H' on the back as the one in Rehau looks solid.

The big chrome centre is interesting, is it on the crystal or the hands?

Foz


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi foz (sorry fo the late reply)

yes the vertical bar on hirsch on the case back, i think the chrome bit is on the inside of the crystal









regards, john


----------



## Andy.W (Aug 13, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> it's a little quiete tonight so i'm posting a few piccies.
> 
> here's a nice (imo) chrono, the name on the dial is rehau and on the back (from memory) it says hirsch, the vertical bar of the 'h'is made of the word 'mens' in very small letters, i quiet like this watch, but haven't worn it yet
> 
> ...


i`ve dug this post up from the past because i`ve just bought the same watch off ebay and have a problem with the strap.

Unfortunately the previous owner must have had a few links taken out because it just about closes on my wrist but is cutting off the blood supply within seconds.

I took it to a chap today in Bolton Centre calling himself the watch doctor and he says unless i can find a supply of similar links i`m buggered as there is nothing i can do.

I asked if a leather strap could be attatched but he said one would not be able to be fitted to this model .

This wasn`t exactly a top jeweller so is he talking rot and could i have a leather strap fitted if i took it elsewhere.

Thanks Andy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hes pretty much right Im afraid, this is known as a 'intergrated strap' and while anythings possible, it would look crap with a leater strap, basicly you would have to cut a huge 'step' in a strap either side of center so only the middle 10mm is connected to the watch....


----------



## Andy.W (Aug 13, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Hes pretty much right Im afraid, this is known as a 'intergrated strap' and while anythings possible, it would look crap with a leater strap, basicly you would have to cut a huge 'step' in a strap either side of center so only the middle 10mm is connected to the watch....


Ah well !!! Looks like i`ll have to lose a few stone then i can wear it.

Cheers.


----------

